# Two HAP Id generated



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

This question is regarding Child visa 101. My wife and me havning 189 PR. Now I am in Australia and my wife is in India
My wife went to VFS office and submitted documents for child visa 101 on 14-May-18.
They generated HAP id with eMedical letter and advised to go for medical exmamination within 28 days.

But after 4 days ie on 18-May-18, we got mail from india.migrationvisas[at]dfat.gov.au, stating 
preliminary assessment was done for the child application and asked for medical examination with in 28 days. 
But they gave another HAP Id, and there is no eMedical letter attached.

Now I am confused , which HAP Id should be used for medical examination. VFS provided or India.MigrationVisas?

Quick reply is appreciated

Thanks
Faslu


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

faslu said:


> This question is regarding Child visa 101. My wife and me havning 189 PR. Now I am in Australia and my wife is in India
> My wife went to VFS office and submitted documents for child visa 101 on 14-May-18.
> They generated HAP id with eMedical letter and advised to go for medical exmamination within 28 days.
> 
> ...


I would personally use the latests provided and instructed by e-mail, as you have written evidence that you were advised to use it.


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

faslu said:


> This question is regarding Child visa 101. My wife and me havning 189 PR. Now I am in Australia and my wife is in India
> My wife went to VFS office and submitted documents for child visa 101 on 14-May-18.
> They generated HAP id with eMedical letter and advised to go for medical exmamination within 28 days.
> 
> ...


Hello Faslu,

A few years ago i too had a similar situation. I had generated a HAP ID and then my Case officer generated another one and sent it across. You can use both. But the best thing to do is go with the HAP ID provided by the case officer as that was the main written communication that was sent to you. Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sunilnulu said:


> Hello Faslu,
> 
> A few years ago i too had a similar situation. I had generated a HAP ID and then my Case officer generated another one and sent it across. You can use both. But the best thing to do is go with the HAP ID provided by the case officer as that was the main written communication that was sent to you. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Agree on that! Thanks for sharing real experience.


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Agree on that! Thanks for sharing real experience.


Thanks Sunil and Andreyx for your reply. 
I had posted this question to australia immigration website. Their advise is also to use the embassy provided HAP Id.
Their reply is: 
"Please be informed that you can do medicals on any of the Hap Id, But as we can see in the records you have already contacted eMedical Clinic with Hap Id “<<embassy provided Hap Id>>” you can continue using this hap id for future reference"

I have another question- since we are asked for medical, does it it mean that CO is allocated? we are planning to do medical on 31st May..so how long its going to take for grant the visa provided no further docs are not going to be asked? Please share your knoweldge

Thanks
Faslu


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

faslu said:


> Thanks Sunil and Andreyx for your reply.
> I had posted this question to australia immigration website. Their advise is also to use the embassy provided HAP Id.
> Their reply is:
> "Please be informed that you can do medicals on any of the Hap Id, But as we can see in the records you have already contacted eMedical Clinic with Hap Id “<<embassy provided Hap Id>>” you can continue using this hap id for future reference"
> ...


Hello Faslu,

Yes this means that a someone has looked into your application, but cannot ascertain if a case officer has been allocated or not. You can confirm this in your email which came from the department, if it has a name of a person on it with the position number of that officer, then it means a case officer has been allocated. In fact in your case, the only one good thing is that you have been asked to do medicals very quickly. 

As per the immigration's website the time frame is 9-19 months. This can vary from case to case. But considering the fact that no more documents have been asked, then it is for sure that you would get the grant very soon. But the time frame cannot be ascertained at this stage exactly. My best wishes to you and your family for the visa to be granted soon.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello Everyone!
Could you please clarify for me one moment as i am confused. 

I have applied for a visa already and have not done my health examinations before that. 
Today i logged in into my immi account and saw "organize health examinations' - I clicked, filled health declaration and received my HAP ID.

I have not received any emails from Home Affairs yet, so thats mean that officer has not been allocated yet.

My question - should I organize health examinations now as i have a HAP ID? I am afraid i should not as it is written in the website that we should wait till officer send to us our HAP ID by email. Is it correct?

Does the active option in Immi account "organize health examination" means nothing and i must wait an email from CO?

Thanks so much guys for your help


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Could you please clarify for me one moment as i am confused.
> 
> I have applied for a visa already and have not done my health examinations before that.
> ...


Can you share the link where its written to wait for the CO for HAP ID?


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Can you share the link where its written to wait for the CO for HAP ID?


here you go
https: immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/health/when-to-have-health-examinations

it is stated there 
"You might avoid delay by completing your health examinations before you apply for a visa through My Health Declarations (MHD). 

Don't use MHD if:
the visa you want to apply for is not listed there. This means you must apply for your visa before you have health examinations
you have already lodged a visa application. Wait until your case officer asks you to have health examinations and gives you your unique health assessment identifier, or HAP ID. If you don't, you might delay processing of your visa application ( I MEAN THIS)
the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process"

so i have already lodged a visa application but have not received any correspondence from the CO. 
I followed the link "do health examinations" in my immi account and created a ref letter with my HAP ID. However now i am confused. 

How guys were you aware about your HAP ID if you have not done your medical before login g a visa application?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> here you go
> https: immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/health/when-to-have-health-examinations
> 
> it is stated there
> ...


People can do medicals themselves as well like the way you have created your HAP ID. Its just that those who wish to do medicals before visa lodgment create their HAP ID by creating an immiaccount and by selecting 189 as a visa category in health declaration because the medicals for 189, 190 and 489 are the same. They then mention the same HAP ID while doing visa lodgment and it is acceptable. 

Now since you have also created a HAP ID and you haven't got any CO contact yet so you can go ahead and do your medicals. When the panel clinic will upload the medicals against your HAP ID already generated then CO wont ask for medicals again.


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your reply!!! 
But are you sure? Do u know anyone who did the same ? I mean somebody who done their medicals AFTER lodgement a visa application? 
Thank u again !


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*medicals*

Generate the HAP ID, it will come with a screen, there would be questions, answer them, it will create a 2 page letter, HAP ID will pop-up... with this, you need to arrange on your own medical examinations. DO NOT WAIT TO GET AN email, it is your duty to do it. I did this like that, and got clearance today. 



tanya19850011 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!!!
> But are you sure? Do u know anyone who did the same ? I mean somebody who done their medicals AFTER lodgement a visa application?
> Thank u again !


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok great! Thanks !


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys...
I got an invitation and im applying for visa 190..I thought to submit medical before doing d payment and submission.
I don't see subclass 190 option to generate HAP ID.. Subclass 189 is available though..
Hence generated HAP ID for 189
Can this be used for visa 190 also??

Can I create another HAP ID for subclass 190 after submitting application ?(without using the HAP ID for 189,as I have not gone thy medical checkup)

Thanks in advance for your guidance


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

tanya19850011 said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> > Can you share the link where its written to wait for the CO for HAP ID?
> ...


Hi
May I know what you have done in this situation??I'm facing d same problem..
Thank you


----------



## justin417 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I just have a question. I am about to lodge my application on Monday for 190 visa, already received an invite. I still have a valid Medical from my student visa and I believe I only need to do HIV test. Question is, if I book for an appointment for the HIV test, do I use the same HAP ID or will I get a new one after I lodge the visa?


----------



## garry90 (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello everyone, I am very confused.. I already taken my health examination before lodging my application(18-oct-2018) but once i lodge my application at 3 jan 2019 i got email from embassy with another hap id and ask me for medical health examination but doctor told me he is not able to do my medical test because I already taken..I emailed to embassy my old hap id with bill details.. Now 2 months has been passed on but my file status is still under further assessment. On 4march ( Tommorow).. my classes will be started.. Kindly help me if anybody know about this? what can i do next?


----------



## sukanya (Oct 15, 2018)

Even I am in a sort of same state. I generated the HAP ID before lodging the visa and completed the medicals in Jan 2019. But now the Case officer has generated a different HAP ID and asking me to undergo the same set of examinations. I am confused on what to do next? I have uploaded the health declaration from the old HAP ID and uploaded in Immiaccount and mailed to gsm.allocated. Am waiting for an update from them.....


----------



## pkk (Jan 30, 2020)

sukanya,
Did you get any response from CO on your case?


----------

